# Human Trafficking



## Lewdog (May 31, 2016)

This cool thing popped up on my Facebook timeline today.  Apparently Dolph Lundgren is teaming up with an organization to raise money to help stop human trafficking and slavery, and you can win prizes helping out.  One prize is to even be in a movie with him.



*Dolph LundgrenVerified account*‏@Dolph_Lundgren
WANNA BE AN ACTION STAR?!? Come train with me and I’ll put you in a stunt in my next movie! Enter at   to http://bit.ly/1PhXiT9 help @CASTLA


----------



## Lewdog (May 31, 2016)

I really bring this up because I took a Human Trafficking course in college this past semester and it really is a larger problem than many might think.  In fact there could be human trafficking victims in your own town and you wouldn't even know it unless you knew all the right things to look for.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 31, 2016)

Cool. Here are some of the groups I know teaming up to combat trafficking in Houston, Texas and across the border:

Heidi Search Center
Laster Global Consulting ::: Human Trafficking Training and Consulting
Pace Universal - Educate & Empower.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 1, 2016)

Most anti trafficking activist groups are more interested in criminalizing average people than catching traffickers.  There was one of them on tv the other day, and what they were proud of was how they wrote a new law against sex tourism to target the whores' johns, and they wouldn't even address the pimp problem.  This is all about making money, more laws, richer lawyers, richer judges, more arrests, richer prison service contractors, nothing to do with human trafficking.  Hehehe.


----------



## JBond (Jun 5, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Most anti trafficking activist groups are more interested in criminalizing average people than catching traffickers.  There was one of them on tv the other day, and what they were proud of was how they wrote a new law against sex tourism to target the whores' johns, and they wouldn't even address the pimp problem.  This is all about making money, more laws, richer lawyers, richer judges, more arrests, richer prison service contractors, nothing to do with human trafficking.  Hehehe.



The laws of supply and demand apply. If you want to make a meaningful change you attack it from both sides. Punish those creating the demand and the supply chain.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 6, 2016)

JBond said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Most anti trafficking activist groups are more interested in criminalizing average people than catching traffickers.  There was one of them on tv the other day, and what they were proud of was how they wrote a new law against sex tourism to target the whores' johns, and they wouldn't even address the pimp problem.  This is all about making money, more laws, richer lawyers, richer judges, more arrests, richer prison service contractors, nothing to do with human trafficking.  Hehehe.
> ...



The demand is human.  Yes it is a liberal nirvana to kill humans and imprison humans.  

And of course the poor little trafficked girls have nothing to do with getting themselves trafficked.  Hehehehe.


----------



## waltky (Jun 8, 2016)

Extradited suspect 'is wrong man'...





*African migrant smuggler extradited; wife in Sweden, money in U.S. banks*
_June 8, 2016  -- One of the world's most wanted people smugglers has been arrested and extradited to Italy._


> Mered Medhanie, a native of Eritrea, was flown to Rome on Tuesday after being held by authorities in Sudan since last month.  He is said to be the leader of an international smuggling network that has led to the deaths of hundreds of people attempting to cross the Mediterranean to Europe.  Medhanie, 35, is known as 'The General' because he styled himself on former Libyan dictator Colonel Gadhafi, and is said to have driven around in a tank.  Britain's National Crime Agency tracked him to an address in Khartoum, where he was arrested.
> 
> Medhanie is thought to be responsible for a boat that sailed from Libya and capsized and sank near the Italian island of Lampedusa in October 2013. At least 359 migrants died. Most were from Eritrea and Somalia.  Prosecutors say that Medhanie ran a people-trafficking network operating between central Africa and Libya. His alleged accomplice, an Ethiopian, is still at large.  The pair are accused of sending migrants on barely seaworthy ships across the Mediterranean towards Europe. Italian newspaper La Republica writes that in taped telephone conversations Medhanie boasts that he smuggled 7,000- 8,000 migrants and can be heard laughing about overloaded boats.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Suspect extradited for people smuggling 'is wrong man'*
_Thu, 09 Jun 2016 - Friends of an Eritrean man extradited to Italy on Tuesday on people smuggling charges say police have arrested the wrong man._


> Prosecutors believe Mered Medhanie, known as The General, is at the heart of the operation to smuggle migrants from Africa to Europe.  An Eritrean man authorities say is Mr Mered was held in Sudan in May and flown to Rome on Tuesday.  But the man's friends told the BBC there had been a case of mistaken identity and he was innocent.  A spokesman for Britain's National Crime Agency (NCA), that was involved in the operation, told the Press Association they were "liaising with our partners".  It added: "This is a complex multi-partner operation and it is too soon to speculate about these claims."
> 
> An Italian police official told the BBC that he was unaware of any investigation into the identity of the suspected smuggler. The BBC understands that the Italian police still believe they have the right person.  The NCA said it had tracked the suspect down to an address in Khartoum, where he was then arrested.  Images of him arriving in Rome were distributed by Italian police on Wednesday.  The BBC spoke to one man, Hermon Berhe, who lives in Ethiopia and said he grew up in Eritrea with the man shown in the pictures.  "I don't think he has any bone in his body which can involve such kind of things," he said. "He is a loving, friendly and kind person."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 9, 2016)

Oops! Dey got the wrong man...

*Europe migrant crisis: Doubt cast on identity of 'smuggler' extradited to Italy*
_Thu, 09 Jun 2016 - Italy is checking the identity of a suspect extradited from Sudan in a high-profile operation against people-smuggling, amid fears he is the wrong man._


> Italian prosecutors are investigating whether the wrong man was extradited to Italy this week in a high-profile operation against people-smuggling.  A man thought to be suspected Eritrean people smuggler Mered Medhanie, 35, was seized in Sudan last month.  Two women said to be sisters of another Eritrean man, Medhanie Tesfarmariam Berhe, 27, say he was arrested instead.  One of them told the BBC of her shock at suddenly seeing photos of her missing brother in custody in Italy.  Italy announced the extradition on Wednesday, releasing video of a man in handcuffs being escorted off a plane.  The country is currently at the forefront of the battle to stop smugglers sending tens of thousands of undocumented migrants on perilous journeys by boat to Europe.
> 
> Who was meant to be extradited?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 9, 2016)

Good grief, mistakes happen, but you would think that if this is as high profile as they say, they would have better intelligence than this.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

JBond said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Most anti trafficking activist groups are more interested in criminalizing average people than catching traffickers.  There was one of them on tv the other day, and what they were proud of was how they wrote a new law against sex tourism to target the whores' johns, and they wouldn't even address the pimp problem.  This is all about making money, more laws, richer lawyers, richer judges, more arrests, richer prison service contractors, nothing to do with human trafficking.  Hehehe.
> ...



Here in cali, no one cares...there is no one to report illegals to. I spoke out and had my life threatened and the whites are on board with the trafficker/patron as are the mex here. Yes, the legal mexican Americans citizens want them too. They dont realize...the illegals are after their jobs too.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


If this is about the economy, then the key is the exchange rate.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Some of them do in fact volunteer as prostitutes, but some do not.  We lump them altogether as "trafficked" because even the ones that come here voluntarily are here illegally to do illegal activities and so are trafficked.  Some of them are lied to about their purpose for coming here.  Some are told that they will be made models or actresses, etc.  It's really sad either way unless you are a heartless bastard though.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


Yes.  I think it is very sad that we have to criminalize prostitution.  If it was legalized, then the danger factor of it would greatly reduce too.  Will never be totally safe, but will be manageable.  That would put a big damper on the traffickers, not locking up average punks.  And prostitution really doesn't deserve its stigma.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...










Complete bullshit ^^^^^


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hey, if some adult woman (or man) decides to sell their own body, then what is the problem?  Why keep it underground where it is harder to keep track of what is going on and increases the potential for danger and abuse?


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

Complete bullshit ^^^^^[/QUOTE]

You should be banned. All you do is spam.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I'm afraid that it has always been a few of those feminist groups that were behind the criminalization of prostitution.  Feminists and liberals crave to criminalize everyone.  I am surprised that the new LGBT power of the movement hasnt reversed this yet.  Amazing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

You either believe in sovereignty over your own body or you do not.  Should government control your body and what you do with it?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You either believe in sovereignty over your own body or you do not.  Should government control your body and what you do with it?


I think the body can never be sovereign.  Everyone wants to give his or her body away, even when they abuse it to the point of worthlessness.  And in that sense, the government controlling your obesity and such is only another user of your body amongst many.  I think we are stewards  of our bodies, not owners of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You either believe in sovereignty over your own body or you do not.  Should government control your body and what you do with it?
> ...



Well to me, that is retarded.  I own my own body, not the government.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can verify that with the grandfather of my Russian pal, who was a gulag nachalnik, whether the government owns your body.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I don't care about Russia.  This is America.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


By American statistics, the government takes better care of your body than you do, because the insurance cartel can always tell you to drop the weight or they drop you. You can't tell this to yourself.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You are a nut bar.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And you are unkotare's sock.  That's worse.  Hehehe.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...





The problem, aside from the violation of human dignity, is that it always and everywhere results in violence, abuse, rape, addiction, kidnapping and death - mainly for women and very young girls. 

There is no 'good' form of evil.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Obviously you are a complete moron.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's up to each individual whether or not they want to take that risk.  Do you own your body or does the government own it?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Except that it is not evil.  Evil will be when they outsource your body too.  Oops they already do that, your 300 pound potbelly has just be replaced with the Chinese mail order whatever.  Hehe.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Okay, so what kind of risk are you willing to take for your body?  I mean apart from the one deal you made with Satan to get yourself born?  Hehehe.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You either believe in sovereignty over your own body or you do not.  Should government control your body and what you do with it?




To a certain extent you want them to.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






It most certainly is. Read the whole post.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





No, it's not. The children who ALWAYS and EVERYWHERE become victims to the trafficking that INEVITABLY follows such an evil enterprise have NO say in risks they face.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And keeping it underground helps children in what way?  If it was a regulated industry there would be ways to keep tabs on that kind of thing.  There is NO way to do that while it is illegal.  Not until someone is arrested and by then it's too late.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...







Nothing but its eradication helps children.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Evidence says otherwise.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It will NEVER be eradicated.  Prostitution has been around since time immemorial and all of the "things" we have done to try to eradicate it have done absolutely nothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






Same can be said of murder, aggravated assault, and grand theft, but we're not about to pretend those can be made into anything positive and so they continue to be illegal.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

You are a nut bar.[/QUOTE]
And you are unkotare's sock.  That's worse.  Hehehe.[/QUOTE]

eeeww


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

...better than bein his jockeys


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes, but some people do this for a living voluntarily.  Nobody forces them to do it.  If they are doing it voluntarily, then the smart thing to do is to regulate it like an industry.  The demand for sex is never going to disappear, and some guys obviously are not about hurting these women.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

If you live in a dream world, u believe it can be eradicated. You see history and think this is possible?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> eeeww



By "sock" he means sock puppet.  Not a literal sock.  Obviously, he is a dummy considering that Unkotare and I are on opposite sides of this particular issue. 

A *sockpuppet* is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.[1] The term now includes other misleading uses of online identities, such as those created to praise, defend or support a person or organization,[2] to manipulate public opinion,[3] or to circumvent a suspension or ban from a website. A significant difference between the use of a pseudonym[4] and the creation of a sockpuppet is that the sockpuppet poses as an independent third-party unaffiliated with the puppeteer. Many online communities attempt to block sockpuppets.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

Continue n your dream world uncle terrie. What we say here is about real life.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > eeeww
> ...



I never heard the term, and that makes me an idiot? I do know sock puppet but that is not what was said u dope.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




And they are complicit in guaranteeing the suffering of very young girls.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...



???

Are you okay?  I didn't call you an idiot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And the only way to try and prevent young ones from being victims is to REGULATE the industry.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...



What the hell is the matter with you?  Yet ANOTHER nut bar poster?  Good grief.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> ......
> 
> I never heard the term, and that makes me an idiot? ..........




Many factors come into play...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Wrong. Proven wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Says you.  We've already HAD this argument if you recall.  You posted statistics from other countries, citing that there were MORE arrests.  That is a GOOD thing.  That is the whole point.  When it is regulated, it is easier to catch the bad guys.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrests don't do any good unless the punishment is severe enough to attack the entire operation, including taking down their finances.  Human trafficking is soooo more complex than you realize.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Arrests don't do any good unless the punishment is severe enough to attack the entire operation, including taking down their finances.  Human trafficking is soooo more complex than you realize.



That's Unkotare's argument, to "crack down" on it.  When you keep things like this in the underground that is when it is ripe for abuse.  I say legalize and regulate it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Arrests don't do any good unless the punishment is severe enough to attack the entire operation, including taking down their finances.  Human trafficking is soooo more complex than you realize.
> ...




Legalize and regulate underage sex?  Legalize and regulate labor slaves?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



No legalize and regulate prostitution.  That is the ONLY way to protect young ones.  Keeping it underground . . . anything goes.  There are NO checks in place.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, legalizing prostitution is NOT going to stop pervs from going after young children, or stop people from bringing in people to this country for slave labor.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It makes it easier to track when it's regulated.  When it is illegal, there is NO way to track what is happening.  Also, these girls are afraid to speak out BECAUSE prostitution is illegal, and their pimps do use that against them.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




You're wrong, take for example Amsterdam.  Prostitution is legal there and very strictly regulated, BUT they continue to have problems with human trafficking.  Your idea will not work.

*According to the State Department website, "Where prostitution is legalized or tolerated, there is a greater demand for human trafficking victims and nearly always an increase in the number of women and children trafficked into commercial sex slavery.*

*Amsterdam's Red Light District - Human Trafficking *


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



They are CATCHING them, like I said earlier.  How do you propose keeping it in the dark helps anyone?  Explain please.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Example A . . . 

When Rhode Island accidentally legalized prostitution, rape decreased sharply


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




They are?  Show me facts please.  I just took a college course in this topic this past semester, and human trafficking is the fastest growing transnational crime in the world.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Example A . . .
> 
> When Rhode Island accidentally legalized prostitution, rape decreased sharply



Rape?  This thread is about human trafficking, not rape.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Would you say relegating things to the black market decreases the problems associated with said activities?  Let's look at history, such as the wonderful war on drugs, the alcohol prohibition?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How do you KNOW that it increases human trafficking when there is no information gathering available while it is an ILLEGAL activity.  You cannot make an accurate comparison.  Impossible.  What I believe you are seeing is MORE people are arrested and caught for human trafficking because these prostitutes, etc., are no longer AFRAID to turn these guys into the police.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Why don't you explain how keeping prostitution illegal is going to help the situation.  Keeping it illegal ALLOWS for children to be lured into this "business."  When there is a paper trail and regulations, that is going to be a lot harder.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you kidding?  I just gave you a quote from the State Department that says it does.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How does anyone know when they aren't aware of it when it is underground?  Explain that.  You only can become aware of the full scope of a problem when it is regulated.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You don't get it do you?  If some perv wants to have sex with a kid they are going to find someone that has a kid to sell.  Making Prostitution legal isn't going to change that.  This isn't rocket science.  

I've showed you a specific occurrence where prostitution is legal and very strictly regulated, and in fact human trafficking has increased not decreased.  I've shown you where the State Department says the same thing...yet you continue to argue with me.  I don't get it?  You have done nothing but give your opinion and absolutely NO links or statistics to prove your point.  So either shit, or get off the pot.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Example A . . .
> ...



Regulating an industry should DECREASE the opportunity for illegal activity and not increase it.  That doesn't make any sense.  I also read that when it is legalized, more "johns" tend to go for the legal prostitute as opposed to the illegal prostitute for various reasons.  Also, like I said, legalizing it gives these women a way OUT.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That is going to happen either way is what you are saying!  At least if it is regulated, you have the opportunity to CATCH these pervs and kids would have a way OUT.  As it is now, they are afraid to go to the police.  Do you get that?  

Because these explanations are piss poor.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is a good link with explanations from EACH side, so don't go saying I'm wrong.  I'm not wrong.  You are saying that children are going to be victimized whether it is legal or illegal.  At least if it is legal and regulated they aren't intimidated and afraid to seek help.  

Does Legal Prostitution Lead to Human Trafficking and Slavery? - Legal Prostitution - ProCon.org


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Ok you have an opinion, I respect that, but you have zero, and I mean zero information to back it up.  You have made no effort to support your claim, and to this point you have wasted my time.  I can now see why so many people here say the things they do about you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



There is PLENTY of evidence to back me up.  You just aren't listening.  So many people HERE are nuts, like you apparently.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Read.  

It is often said in the media that the lifting of the general ban on brothels has led to more THB. This is not a correct conclusion. Before the lifting of the general ban on brothels, THB and other (criminal) abuses were taking place in all sectors of prostitution. Some of these sectors are now under control and can be assumed to have rid themselves of their former criminal excesses, or are doing so...It is possible that THB is increasing in the illegal, non-regulated or noncontrolled sectors. If this were to be the case, it still cannot be assumed that the extent of THB is now at the same or even above the 'old' level it was at before the ban on brothels was lifted. It is in fact likely that this is not the case, merely because not every client is keen to get involved in the 'secret' prostitution sector."


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Obviously you aren't paying attention because you want to keep prostitution illegal AND you are getting angry too.  A sure sign of being on the LOSING end of the argument.  Keeping it in the black market doesn't HELP anyone.  As long as it is illegal, these people have no way OUT of the business.  Do you get that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

And your "stats" from another country are irrelevant when it comes to America and how we would do things here.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

This paper has investigated the impact of legalized prostitution on inflows of human trafficking. According to economic theory, there are two effects of unknown magnitude. The scale effect of legalizing prostitution leads to an expansion of the prostitution market and thus an increase in human trafficking, while the substitution effect reduces demand for trafficked prostitutes by favoring prostitutes who have legal residence in a country. Our quantitative empirical analysis for a crosssection of up to 150 countries shows that the scale effect dominates the substitution effect. On average, countries with legalized prostitution experience a larger degree of reported human trafficking inflows. We have corroborated this quantitative evidence with three brief case studies of Sweden, Denmark, and Germany. Consistent with the results from our quantitative analysis, the legalization of prostitution has led to substantial scale effects in these cases.

http://www.lse.ac.uk/geographyAndEn...elopment-_prostitution_-anonymous-REVISED.pdf


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> And your "stats" from another country are irrelevant when it comes to America and how we would do things here.




You don't know what you are talking about.  Not even a clue.  Go do some research then come back and talk to me.  Do you know what type of human trafficking model the U.S. has?  Do you know that it is unique to the United States?  Do you know how it works?  If you do, then tell me how legalizing prostitution is going to stop it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> This paper has investigated the impact of legalized prostitution on inflows of human trafficking. According to economic theory, there are two effects of unknown magnitude. The scale effect of legalizing prostitution leads to an expansion of the prostitution market and thus an increase in human trafficking, while the substitution effect reduces demand for trafficked prostitutes by favoring prostitutes who have legal residence in a country. Our quantitative empirical analysis for a crosssection of up to 150 countries shows that the scale effect dominates the substitution effect. On average, countries with legalized prostitution experience a larger degree of reported human trafficking inflows. We have corroborated this quantitative evidence with three brief case studies of Sweden, Denmark, and Germany. Consistent with the results from our quantitative analysis, the legalization of prostitution has led to substantial scale effects in these cases.
> 
> http://www.lse.ac.uk/geographyAndEn...elopment-_prostitution_-anonymous-REVISED.pdf



My GOD.  You are completely missing the point.  They don't have much "evidence" to go on while an activity is ILLEGAL.  It is not being reported by these women!  When it is legalized, the women feel free to report it so it LOOKS as if it is increased when it actually probably is NOT.  Also, legalizing it gives the victims a way out of this life.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And your "stats" from another country are irrelevant when it comes to America and how we would do things here.
> ...



I already have.  How can you compare a LEGAL activity to an illegal underground activity that is not accurately regulated?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > And your "stats" from another country are irrelevant when it comes to America and how we would do things here.
> ...



It gives the women a way out and makes them feel more free to report it!  This is just common sense!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

One WELL KNOWN tactic of a pimp is to tell his girls that they will go to jail if they report it, or he will beat them or kill them for reporting it.  When it is LEGAL, they cannot get away with this so easily!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This paper has investigated the impact of legalized prostitution on inflows of human trafficking. According to economic theory, there are two effects of unknown magnitude. The scale effect of legalizing prostitution leads to an expansion of the prostitution market and thus an increase in human trafficking, while the substitution effect reduces demand for trafficked prostitutes by favoring prostitutes who have legal residence in a country. Our quantitative empirical analysis for a crosssection of up to 150 countries shows that the scale effect dominates the substitution effect. On average, countries with legalized prostitution experience a larger degree of reported human trafficking inflows. We have corroborated this quantitative evidence with three brief case studies of Sweden, Denmark, and Germany. Consistent with the results from our quantitative analysis, the legalization of prostitution has led to substantial scale effects in these cases.
> ...




Jesus Christ woman are you dense?  You are arguing that legalizing prostitution is going to lower human trafficking, YET when I show you places where prostitution is legal and human trafficking has INCREASED, you come up with some bullshit response.

Please just  and do some research.  I already have, and you have no clue just how ignorant you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You are talking about CHILDREN.  Child prostitution would still be illegal, so that is not going to change.  HOWEVER, you can find these children much EASIER if it is a regulated industry.  How can that not make sense to you?  Also reporting of these illegal activities is going to be increased as is catching the perps of these activities.  So . . . how can you compare an illegal, in the dark activity where FEW are reporting it and FEW are being caught to when it is a regulated industry with paperwork required?  This is  the same argument the libs use for their PRO illegal immigration stance basically.  Good grief!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How do you know that the actual number of illegal trafficking incidents actually Increased as opposed to just more of them being CAUGHT because of regulations?  Nowhere is that accounted for.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Genius, that is a sub category of the problem, but as I have shown you in two different links, human trafficking INCREASES when prostitution is legalized.  It does not DECREASE.  It INCREASES.  That is absolutely the opposite of what you are saying.  My second link goes into great detail with very in-depth stats to back up the point.  I don't know what else to tell you, other than you are a head case.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Again, how do you know the numbers actually increase versus more crimes being reported or more perps being caught because of regulations?  Oh . . . you don't.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Did you even read the article or look at the stats?  No wonder so many people on here think you are such a dumb ****.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I am far from dumb, asshole.  Yes I've read them many times.  I've had this same argument COUNTLESS times, and none of the information posted (which I've seen before) accounts for more reporting and more catching the ILLEGAL trafficking because of being able to regulate, require paperwork for prostitutes, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You want to stoop to name calling.  That's fine.  We can go there.  This is like the 6th time during this discussion that you've resorted to throwing about insults.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, you must be a ****.  What you going to do next?  Say by father killed himself because of me?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



What are you babbling about?   You are nuts too apparently.  

Anyways, of course it's going to SEEM like there is an increase when regulations are catching more people shirking the laws!  Duh.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I cited FACTS from several countries, including this one, that PROVE trafficking persists and even increases when your dreamed of legalization is attempted. 

There is no 'good' form of evil.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone doesn't understand how statistical analysis works.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Eradication?  Eradication of prostitution?  So you want to cut off every punk's dick?  Let's start with yours then.  You sound worse than a liberal feminist lesbo on crack.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 11, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Arrests don't do any good unless the punishment is severe enough to attack the entire operation, including taking down their finances.  Human trafficking is soooo more complex than you realize.


Yes it is complex.  For example the auntie of a pretty 12 year old girl in an Ukrainian village tells her to go to America with a guy she knows for making good money and good life.  Then the auntie collects her $1 reward.  Many European countries, but not America tackle this right down to the source by letting the girl stay legal and remove her fear of being deported back.  This way European law enforcement has data to take down such networks, that Americans will never imagine.  Only America is stupid enough to need a war on prostitution.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




What is your position regarding murder?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If prostitution was the same as murder, then there would be a lot less prostitutes and a lot more dead girls.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The communist also like mixing their facts with their propaganda and various proofs.  I can also publish a few facts and proofs any day if I am an academic or other government official.  What is the size of the invisible part of the trafficking networks comparatively?  Hehehe.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






Answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








= You can't argue the facts so you try to deny them.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Arrests don't do any good unless the punishment is severe enough to attack the entire operation, including taking down their finances.  Human trafficking is soooo more complex than you realize.
> ...




Actually none of the countries really grants asylum to trafficked people all the time, though the things are somewhat different for children.  In the U.S. the trafficked people can stay for a period of time as long as they help in the arrest and conviction of their traffickers.  During that time they may apply for asylum under certain circumstances, but because the process takes so long and there are so many people ahead of them, they usually don't get it.  Also, a large majority of the time, the trafficked people will not help law enforcement because of fear for their own life, or fear for the lives of their family members.

In Europe, under the Council of Europe (COE), has a thing called a reflection period where trafficked people are granted temporary asylum and granted all the legal status and things they need to become comfortable enough to make an informed decision on whether to help prosecute their traffickers.  Here is an article that explains it well.

https://www.unodc.org/documents/human-trafficking/Toolkit-files/08-58296_tool_7-1.pdf


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 22, 2016)

*The Drainage Journal*


Here's a nice sociology debate (between American film icon Orson Welles and Communist titan Joseph Stalin) relevant to immigration tediousness.


WELLES: The invention of boats led to colonialization.
STALIN: Social momentum is educational.
WELLES: Troy was won with a toy-trick.
STALIN: The Greeks were very calculating.
WELLES: Globalization will make bigots.
STALIN: Capital is the symbol of news.
WELLES: Immigrants appreciate religious tolerance.
STALIN: Immigration requires incentives.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 23, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I really bring this up because I took a Human Trafficking course in college this past semester and it really is a larger problem than many might think.  In fact there could be human trafficking victims in your own town and you wouldn't even know it unless you knew all the right things to look for.



Glad to see new people get on board on this. Several Christian based groups have been active in the fight for a long, long time now, but with limited funds and small numbers they can only rescue a few relative to the size of the problem, and most governments only pay lip service to fighting it while doing little or nothing because of cowardice, not wanting to endanger 'business as usual' in other areas.


----------

